# cm9 for lu6200



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

I have ported CM9 (P930) to LG-lu6200,I think Spectrum maybe no problem.Just replace firmware\baseband\kernel script.

link to here:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1721930

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1729454

http://bbs.fengbao.c...997843-1-1.html

And I want to know the spectrum ro. Baseband is?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

And where would we get that info? Is it on the device somewhere? I'll get it for you if you can tell me where I'd find it.


----------



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

into terminal ,type cat /proc/cmdline


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

> androidboot.baseband=svlte2a


Here's the whole thing: http://pastebin.com/R5XajXhW

Do you also need the partition listing? It's different than the 930, so if you don't change the update-script, the rom won't install or worse, will wipe out 'system' and not replace it with an OS, so you get a true brick.

BTW, I and others have tried to port from the 930, but can't get past the LG logo. Will the baseband help with that? Any idea why the Spec doesn't seem to like any other roms than modded stock?


----------



## jxxhwy (May 6, 2012)

Well, Can you share firmware + baseband image files? I try....

BTW, LU6200 androidboot.baseband value also svlte2a.

lu6200 gb 143version---
vmalloc=450M, console=ttyDCC0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=qcom uart_console=disable lge.rev=rev_11 lge.hreset=off lge.reboot=pwroff lge.lcd=on lge.batt_info=ds2704 lge.pwron=keypad lge.reset=rst_none lge.usb_cable=normal androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.serialno=3bac79 androidboot.baseband=svlte2a

Spectrum(vs920) gb version---
vmalloc=450M, console=ttyDCC0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=qcom uart_console=disable lge.rev=rev_12 lge.hreset=off lge.reboot=pwroff lge.lcd=on lge.batt_info=ds2704 lge.pwron=keypad lge.reset=mode_reset lge.usb_cable=normal androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.serialno=1dbffb androidboot.baseband=svlte2a

lu6200 ics engineer version---
console=ttyDCC0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=i_lgu loglevel=1 uart_console=disable lge.rev=rev_11 lge.hreset=off lge.reboot=pwroff lge.lcd=off lge.batt_info=ds2704 lge.pwron=usb_chg lge.reset=mode_reset lge.usb_cable=normal androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.serialno=f2d779e lge.signed_image=true androidboot.baseband=svlte2a

lu6200 ics 161version---
console=ttyDCC0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=i_lgu loglevel=1 uart_console=disable lge.rev=rev_11 lge.hreset=off lge.reboot=pwroff lge.lcd=off lge.batt_info=ds2704 lge.pwron=keypad lge.reset=mode_reset lge.usb_cable=normal androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.serialno=3b6b3f lge.signed_image=true androidboot.baseband=svlte2a


----------

